# Tululah Belle. An 'honorary Maltese.'



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Baldwin Shelter told us about a Maltese needing out immediately:

"Has multiple mammary tumors in both sides of the rows of mammary glands, large left inguinal hernia. Needs radical mastectomy (both sides)" 

So we moved fast. We didn't know that the five pound little girl in desperate need of help is actually a 100% toy poodle. Once we commit, that's it. Our new volunteer called me from the shelter..."I don't think she is a Maltese" .... so we have what I like to call an Honorary Maltese. 

Watch her little video. I have a thing for poodles and Tululah Belle is so fine. So tiny and plucky and sweet despite her horrible pain. I am worried about her big operation but her lungs so far are clear of cancer and her blood work came back looking great. 

If you squint, she could be Maltese, right?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I see LOVE everywhere you turn Bron---and the other ladies that work w/you. And yes, she definitely has the heart of a maltese. 
I LOVE the music to this video too! You do a great job on all accounts.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I definitely see the Maltese resemblence!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well she's white, close enough!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, Talulah Belle is a beautiful girl-- and really, why not an honorary Maltese? I think our love of dogs extends beyond just our wonderful breed, and this girl had a real need that we can help with. What a sweet little temperament she has too. You did a beautiful job cleaning her up Bron!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, la la, elle est si belle! :wub:
Malta is near France, yes? 
Lots of hugs for her, and for those who are helping her! :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I showed my DH this video because it helps him to see what our small donations to AMA really accomplish! I think he will be even more open to giving to such a worthy cause because of videos such as this!
He is so taken up w/"people" needs that I sometimes have to think creatively about how to expand his horizons. Thanks again Bron for the really great videos you produce & the work behind them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What a beautiful transformation of this little girl. How sweet. I hope she can be sucessfully cured. She's just beautiful.

Thank you for your incredible, unselfish dedication to these wonderful little dogs. They certainly deserve this loving care.
God Bless all of you.......


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for all you do! The smile on her face says everthing!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's so beautiful and such a sweet petite little flower!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She is lovely! I had a poodle(Miss Vickie) in my teens, that looked just like her. I truly hope her surgery is a success! Thanks for rescuing her.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is so adorable!! I think the vet had it wrong, she is definitely a Maltese! Or at the very least she will think she is by the time she is ready to go to a forever home.  I sure hope her surgery goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Elle a capturé mon coeur. She has captured my heart.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beautiful, sweet little girl! She will be in my prayers.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'll pray for a fast and full recovery of this sweet girl. Thank you for saving her


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Tululah Belle had a partial-chain mastectomy on 3 mammary glands and then she will have a left side partial chain mastectomy and spay in one month. She has a nasty big incision but she's doing really well skipping around my house. Please get this one away from me or I will end up with 7!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> Tululah Belle had a partial-chain mastectomy on 3 mammary glands and then she will have a left side partial chain mastectomy and spay in one month. She has a nasty big incision but she's doing really well skipping around my house. Please get this one away from me or I will end up with 7!


 
I just knew you were smitten with her!! She looks and sounds just darling. I'm so glad she is with you now. This way she gets the best care around, especially after her surgeries. And I bet she fits right in with your pack!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Tululah Belle had a partial-chain mastectomy on 3 mammary glands and then she will have a left side partial chain mastectomy and spay in one month. She has a nasty big incision but she's doing really well skipping around my house. Please get this one away from me or I will end up with 7!


Maltese...potato chips...need I say more?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I adore poodles and she is just precious! I can see why you love her so much. How old is she?


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*T-Belle's surgery.*

T-Belle is an excellent little patient considering everything she has been through. I am not sure how old she is, at a guess I would say around 8. I hate the thought of putting her through the second surgery but I can see the lumps. Little treasure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can see why you fell in love with her,I'm smitten just by the piccies too! she's just adorable... We had a cocker with one mammary that we had removed. It grew so fast I couldn't believe it... Luckily after her spay,she didn't have any more... 
Give Tululah Belle lots of extra soft kissies and hugs from all of us (((♥♥♥)))


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I just got the biopsy results for the first chain mastectomy on T-Belle's 3 mammary glands - BENIGN! In three weeks she will have the other side taken care of so the big hope is those lumps will be benign.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> I just got the biopsy results for the first chain mastectomy on T-Belle's 3 mammary glands - BENIGN! In three weeks she will have the other side taken care of so the big hope is those lumps will be benign.


Good news.:chili: What a brave girl she is. :wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*So happy for the precious Talulah Belle*

T-Belle is the easiest dog I have ever fostered - and I've fostered a lot of dogs. Perhaps I should be switching to Poodle rescue. Sweet, tiny little peanut. Her coat is brittle and her skin dry right now with her spine poking through but I am working on that and she is enjoying her boiled egg and salmon and New Zealand venison. By the time I am finished with her she will be drop dead inside and out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Good news.:chili: What a brave girl she is. :wub:


 YEAH!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> T-Belle is the easiest dog I have ever fostered - and I've fostered a lot of dogs. Perhaps I should be switching to Poodle rescue. Sweet, tiny little peanut. Her coat is brittle and her skin dry right now with her spine poking through but I am working on that and she is enjoying her boiled egg and salmon and New Zealand venison. By the time I am finished with her she will be drop dead inside and out.


She just so preciously beautiful!:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful news! 
And what a cute expression, looking up through her bangs. :wub: What a doll.  I mean, pretty darned cute for not being a Maltese.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Now Bron, no switching breeds. LOL We will just call her Maltese. You are the best ,at saving the worst. Hugs,Edie


----------

